# Progynova whos used it during fet n hows it made u feel????



## xxx lisa xxx (Dec 1, 2008)

hi all
im startin the nxt lot of medication on sat (Progynova )
just wantin 2 know if any of u av ad it n how it made u feel    
any tips 2 help me feel ok  
any info would help im just a bit nervous   
love 2 u all n lets keep all  fingers crossed 4 our safe strong frosties n bfps soon


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi Lisa, 

I used it to be honest I don't think I had any real side effects from it- it was fine. One of the easier drugs being a small pill! 

Good luck 

K x


----------



## xxx lisa xxx (Dec 1, 2008)

thanks 4 such a quick responce   
not sure why im nervous
was happy when they told me no eve injections on fet n just tablets but now its ere n time 2 do it im a lil bit nervy     
will let u know how i get on    
take care n all the best livity k 
love lisa x x x


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

i am on progynova and had had no side effects at all!! good luck hun


----------



## xxx lisa xxx (Dec 1, 2008)

all the best juliag  
n thanks 4 the reply  
hope i av no side affects n get an outcome like u   
cheers hunni   take care


----------



## Louiseb26 (May 13, 2009)

Hiya Lisa 
I had a few headaces while taking it when i first started but that was it.Good luck Hun with getting that 

Lou xx 

[fly]       [/fly]


----------



## Truffle80 (Nov 17, 2008)

I was on progynova and didn't have any side effects hun.  Loads of luck for your cycle hun!!!  Hope its a fabulous  !!


----------



## spangleygirl (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi Lisa,

I am on progynova now, have just had FET and am on my 2ww.....      . The main side effect I notice, (and can't not!!) is dry 'lady garden' downstairs....  sorry tmi.  I think it started though with the down reg drugs and just being on so many meds, exacerbated it. Headaches i found more with down reg than this, but could also be lingering with this. Can make you feel queasy - take it with food!

Good luck, and sorry to read of your prev m/c. Sending you love and babydust. xxx 
SPG X


----------



## xxx lisa xxx (Dec 1, 2008)

hi girls 
ta 4 all ur replies   
took 1st 1 this morn .......... so will just av 2 wait n c ay    
feelin really positive       
love 2 u all n gd luck on ur 2ww spg


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi hun

I am taking progynova now for the sixth time!  First five times didn't have one side effect!  This time, have had a few hot flushes and nausea feelings but that was only for first few days.  Soon went away.  Definitely one of the more gentle drugs that we have to use for IF tx hunnie.

One tip - if you are on a gradual dosage increase, ie. starting on 2mg then going up gradually to 8mg - when you get to 8mg don't take them all at once cos this can cause a little bit of nausea.  Just take one first thing, one lunchtime, one tea time, one bed tim e and you will be fine  

Good luck!

Love
Tracyx


----------



## xxx lisa xxx (Dec 1, 2008)

cheers miss t   
gd luck hun im hopin its our time this time   
yeah im gradually increasing the dosage n yeah been told not 2 take all 4 2geva  
thanks 4 info though


----------



## JANADDER (Apr 8, 2004)

I have bene ok on it, I found the injectons he worst bit, the pessaries make me feel bloated but tablet wise am ok

Wishing you the very ebst

janine x


----------



## xxx lisa xxx (Dec 1, 2008)

ta janine   
yeah feelin gd really 
was just bit nervy b4 startin the tablets but so far so gd   
love 2 u all xxx lisa xxx


----------



## swoodhouse (Apr 8, 2009)

hi hun i am progynova tabs and pesseries and i have had no side effects from them got our et on tues 2nd feb


----------

